# Abandoned Inn (Image heavy)



## theone666 (Dec 19, 2012)

I cant give too much away without giving away the location. , It seems to of been abandoned in August 2010, when the landlord did a runner. Since the the metal thieves have been it and damaged parts of the place, which is a shame as is a cracking inn.It has the beds, Tvs, bedding in every room.

The Ballroom




Self Portrait 




Piano in perfect working order




Everything was just left here!




Anyone want Breakfast




Kitchen




Sound system just left




The Bar




Managers office





Stairs to the Ballroom




Ballroom




The rolls for the piano




Every room had beds,bedding, TVs 




The restaurant 




Maybe the horseshoes weren't that lucky




Old pics on the wall




Such a waste




This was just laid out like this


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 19, 2012)

such a shame its going to waste


----------



## skankypants (Dec 19, 2012)

Thats great!love the shot of the stairs upto the ballroom....keep that one under your hat mate...thanks for posting.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 19, 2012)

is alright is that


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 19, 2012)

Very very nice...


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 19, 2012)

What a waste!great photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like it was quite an up market place?


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 20, 2012)

Grand job on that looks ACE!


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 20, 2012)

good stuff, looks a good-un


----------



## MPurbex (Dec 20, 2012)

what a great place...love the pillars


----------



## theone666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Think this place will be boarded up now, as we walked out the door, three developers were just about to walk in, they look at two guys both over 17 stone with cameras and said nothing, not a word...Need to go back to shoot the outside.


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 20, 2012)

That is so clean, not often you see them like that, thanks for sharing


----------



## steadyguy (Dec 22, 2012)

The "piano" is a pianola.In good nick and expensive.


----------



## jongriff (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like a fun explore, nice pics buddy


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

Fresh, strange how things were left.
Any idea how much it cost to stay here?


----------



## djmcambs (Dec 23, 2012)

shame really, must have been a nice place in its day.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 19, 2013)

nice report


----------



## matthewadams (Jan 19, 2013)

Real nice place!! could get some real sweet shots there.. Shame its not a known location!


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 19, 2013)

that fryer looks like it could do with a clean.... and i like the screenplanting televsion  

nice pictures


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 19, 2013)

Lucky to find a place before all the interesting items are stolen!

I once went into a derelict pub, and even though it had been smashed open round back, all the glasses were still neatly stacked, which was surprising!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice! Still in great shape, must have been a great mooch


----------

